# Best price on a Roland GX-24. UScutter Copam shipping is $75



## LORENZ (Mar 19, 2007)

I was going to hop on the Copam/UScutter craze, but the shipping is obnoxious. $75 is more than double what is should be. (I ship truck leaf springs for this price and they weigh in at 114lb, and their bulky hunks of pure steel!)


I'm now looking at the Roland GX-24. I think I saw a post where somebody got it for $1300 but I can't find the retailer or the link... A little help Please...


----------



## CasualThreads (Jul 26, 2007)

LORENZ said:


> I was going to hop on the Copam/UScutter craze, but the shipping is obnoxious. $75 is more than double what is should be. (I ship truck leaf springs for this price and they weigh in at 114lb, and their bulky hunks of pure steel!)
> 
> 
> I'm now looking at the Roland GX-24. I think I saw a post where somebody got it for $1300 but I can't find the retailer or the link... A little help Please...


 
I purchased the Copam 2500 and am very happy with it compared to the Master Cutter we had previously. The shipping amount probably includes "handling", which when you see how they are packaged and how heavy they are with the stand, rollers, etc..., it didn't seem out of line for me. The Roland does have other features, but for the extra $, this was fine for what I do now.

Mark
Casual Threads


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure where you saw the $1300 for the GX 24 but it was probably a refurb unit. the paper ranch ROLAND GX-24 24" DESKTOP CUTTER WITH OPTICAL REGISTRATION EYE FACTORY REFURBISHED has ...or had...refurbished units with 6 months warranty for $1495


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the shipping is reasonable considering the cost of packageing and the cost of frieght charges. I don;t think a gx24 wil be much cheaper to ship. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

I believe coastal is advertising free shipping on orders over ???. I know the GX-24 fits into this. I have been looking for 2 months at equipment and have yet to find the GX24 cheaper than $1675 besides the refurb units. Some sites I checked that did not offer free shipping were shipping the roland for $75 also though.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Another factor in shipping is size.. UPS measures the package and charge based upon cube...also on a recent shipment via UPS I noted they have upped the gas surcharge and added a surcharge for rural delivery...Guess maybe I had not shipped to a rural address before


----------



## nilbog57 (Jul 10, 2007)

Using their T-Shirt Forum discount, I was able to purchase the GX-24 for $1515.25 with free shipping at Specialty Graphics Supply in September.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I would just go with a machine that costs around $1700.00 to $1800.00 with shipping less then $75.00 if I was you......

BTW, the $1300 post was probably mine where I said that the GX-24 was $1300 MORE then a US Cutter.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't discount the Graphtec CE5000-60 from Specialty, too. It comes WITH A STAND for a whole lot less than the GX-24, and is just as nice a machine. I LOVE the software plugin for CorelDRAW or Illy that comes with it, and other than one setting needing to be changed when we set it up, it's run flawlessly for us.

There's growing support for that cutter here on the forums (more and more people are purchasing or thinking of purchasing one), tho you'll still find more people with a GX-24 or Copam.

I'm just saying that we have no looked back or regretted our purchase one bit.


----------



## melbyj71 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does the Graphtec have the same type of laser registration system as the Roland? If not - what type of registration does it have?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think it's exactly the same from what I've seen...The Roland, from the videos that I've seen, reads circles that are printed with your design, but the Graphtec reads little quarter-box marks that are printed with your design. Essentially the same, but slightly different, if you know what I mean. But yes, it uses a laser. 

I've been very happy with the contour cutting that I've done on our Graphtec.


----------

